
Mysterious force holds back Nasa probe in deep space - Telegraph - js4all
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/1384420/Mysterious-force-holds-back-Nasa-probe-in-deep-space.html
======
barrydahlberg
More up to date information: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_anomaly>

------
pasbesoin
In case this sounds familiar, as it did to me, note the date published: 10 Feb
2002.

~~~
gort
Ah. I was wondering why it said Galileo was still in the solar system...

